#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Учения Джецун Кушок 21 апреля

## Pavel Romanov

Ее Преосвященство Джецун Кушок Ринпоче дарует учения во Франкфурте 21 апреля 2014 года. 

10:00 Посвящение Белой Тары
14:00 Посвящение Красной Тары

Учения пройдут в центре Сакья Калден Линг во Франкфурте на Майне. Это уникальная и драгоценная возможность получить учения у Джецун Кушок. Центр Цечен Намгьял Линг организует группу поломников из России. Центр может оказать помощь в оформление документов на визу, покупке билетов, бронирование гостиницы и регистрации на учения. Так же есть вероятность что удастся организовать аудиенцию для учеников иp России во время которой можно будет совершить подношение и задать свои вопросы. 

Стоимость учений: обычный 75 €, льготный: 65 €, для членов центра: 55 €
Средняя стоимость перелета Москва-Франкфурт: 13 000
Стоимость одноместного номера в отеле: 1500 (Есть и другие номера, отель в пешей доступности от центра - goo.gl/8QSPXL)

----------

Маша_ла (18.03.2014), Тензин Таши (14.03.2014)

----------

